# Yakima Dr. Tray thoughts?



## ejj (May 5, 2009)

Saw this at REI today. Seems like a good effort. Any real life users? Kinda comparing the 1-Up to the DrTray.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Just got one (20% off at REI sale right now... plus was able to use my dividend on it too). Haven't used it yet... will report when I do. My buddy has one and loves it.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Returned the Dr Tray... never installed... something about it didn't do it for me... reviews were too iffy.

Got a Thule T2 Pro XT instead... heavier for sure but solid as a tank!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Returned the Thule... Gonna give the Dr Tray a try after all... Note how my bike is above the roof line slightly on the Thule T2. The Dr Tray is a bit lower, keeping the bike contained within the frontal area of my Escape. Also way lighter - @ 34 lbs vs 50+ for the Thule.


----------



## ejj (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting. Did you consider the 1Up? From what I have seen, the DrTray and the 1Up are the most interesting. Drtray sticks out a good bit from the car, but otherwise it seems like a great option. 35 lbs makes it easier to remove and store, etc. 

As a side note, how do you like your Following?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Never considered 1up... too janky looking to me. No offense to anyone. Don't like how it's constructed and how the arms work.

Liking the Dr Tray so far. Super easy to set up. Extremely light. 

I tried a Thule and it sat just as far back, but it had the bike a good 6" higher. Top of bike was in the airlflow and bugs.

Loving the Following. So fun!


----------



## etrailer Expert (Mar 4, 2016)

We don't carry the 1up racks, but we have extensive experience with Yakima products over the years. The Dr. Tray is a fairly new offerign from them, but our video demonstration team has spent plenty of hands-on time with the rack, and are impressed with it. If you click the link provided below, you can find out more about the Dr. Tray.

https://www.etrailer.com/expert-39.html


----------



## Levelheadsteve (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm really surprised that Yakima went through the cost and effort of developing a new tray rack and still limited it to bikes with a 48" wheelbase. I think all Kuat, Thule and Yakima tray racks have the same limit. The 1up accepts up to 54".


----------



## tcc13 (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking to upgrade my current rack and was thinking of the Dr. Tray.

@LCW...how's it holding up? Is there excessive movement when going over bumps or during turns?


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

tcc13 said:


> Looking to upgrade my current rack and was thinking of the Dr. Tray.
> 
> @LCW...how's it holding up? Is there excessive movement when going over bumps or during turns?


I've been using the Dr Tray for about two months now. Primarily carry my Diamondback Release and occasionally carry my wife's bike using my 2007 Subaru Impreza. During the work week I drive 70 miles to work with most on the interstate at 80mph. My bike does stick up above the top of the car and I do notice that the bike catches a lot of wind and leans a bit. This has caused issues when carrying two bikes (even when spaced far apart). Seems to be a non-issue below 60mph and might not be an issue with a larger vehicle or SUV.

My main issue is prevention of the bike wanting to roll backwards. Shorter bikes don't seem to have as much of an issue, but my Release wants to roll backwards in the tray. The front tire tray doesn't reach up high enough to prevent the bike from wanting to roll back and the only way to prevent this is to either jam the front tire hook against the fork or add an additional front tire strap at the front of the tray. I've added the straps and haven't had any issues. Contacted Yakima and they even suggested the straps.

Clint Gibbs does a good review and talks about the bike rolling tendencies.






Overall I think it is a good rack. Yakima could definitely make improvements though as I don't think there should be the need to add additional straps. Improving the front tire cup and ditching the pivoting rear tire tray would help alleviate longer bikes from wanting to roll back.

One of these days I'm going to hook up a GoPro to my bike while it is on the rack to look at how much it moves.


----------



## tcc13 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback Oktavius.

The Clint Gibbs video is what got me trying to see if others had the same results with the rolling. But I've read others mentioning the side to side movement when cornering or going over bumps since the rack is made out of aluminum.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (Apr 18, 2008)

Anyone that has the updated (2018+, where the rear wheel cup does not fold all the way down) Dr.Tray could share any experience with longer wheelbase bikes?

Supposedly it’s a bit longer than the initial version. Wondering how far it can be pushed on >48” wheelbase bikes.


----------



## Oktavius (Nov 8, 2006)

BoomShakkaLagga said:


> Anyone that has the updated (2018+, where the rear wheel cup does not fold all the way down) Dr.Tray could share any experience with longer wheelbase bikes?
> 
> Supposedly it's a bit longer than the initial version. Wondering how far it can be pushed on >48" wheelbase bikes.


Interesting. Doesn't seem like much info on the update.

This article has a good picture of the newer rear tire cup.

https://www.switchbacktravel.com/reviews/yakima-drtray









Based on the tire contact in that photo, it doesn't appear that the trays are longer. Just that the rear tire cup has additional plastic at the bottom to prevent rotation. In the photo, the bike isn't even seated well as it is on the very back of the cup and the cup is rotation limited.

If the cup is really the only thing that was improved with the trays, don't think it would help my issue. Still using my original Dr Tray and still using an additional strap on the front tray to keep the front of the tire down. Prevents any rolling back and I do not have to have the hook touching the fork.


----------



## Doug (Jan 12, 2004)

I had an XL Tallboy with a very long wheelbase. Worked great. Now have a XL Riot and no problems at all. Plenty of space for longer wheelbase (47” on the Riot).


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

Thule is 50".


----------

